# Chat room!



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Cmon guys, its only me & bacon is good in the chat room! come join us, please!

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/misc.php?do=flashchat&room=1


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd join in, but it says that I have to contribute more first. :-(


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll join!! Need to switch to laptop.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MameJenny said:


> I'd join in, but it says that I have to contribute more first. :-(


Aww I'm sorry.  it's probably to prevent spam.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks LTB... well..now im here in the chat room... all alone...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MameJenny said:


> I'd join in, but it says that I have to contribute more first. :-(


Hey i know why it did that! it wants you to log in! LOL

Im in the chat room anybody.. alone... i love the chat room but nobody ever comes :-(


----------

